# Bourbon barrel staves (oak) plus Applewood is the combo



## fuzz415 (Nov 28, 2018)

Been watching a buncha youtube and forum reading - for the past half year or so i have used Hickory, peach and pecan woods. usually as a single set of woods (no mixing) i recently watched Henry Soo (slap yo daddy BBQ) and he uses a combination of woods. lol the thought never occurred to me. i happened across a craigslist add from a local bourbon distillery that was getting rid of a bunch of barrel staves. picked up a good amount of staves, i had some leftover applewood chunks, and fired up the smoker. let me tell you , the applewood combo with the oak was money. the smoke was light and actually a bit sweet tasting. i loved it. went with a 2:1 ratio of oak to applewood 

side note: i been dying to try oak since i been following Franklin and his tv series, its just impossible to find "post" oak around this part of CA, so i have been resorting to hickory as my go to. NO LONGER: bourbon staves and applewood is my new go to!!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 28, 2018)

That's a great idea.  I live not far from Jack Daniel's Distillery.  I think I'll look into this.  Great ribs BTW!


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 28, 2018)

Nice score on the barrel staves!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 28, 2018)

Those staves are awesome!

My buddy bought some French oak staves used in the middle of the makers 46 barrels maybe 6-7 years ago. He gave them to me as we walked out. I didn’t see them on our visit.  I wish I would have bought more. I only have a few left and Maker’s doesn’t sell them anymore. 

Nice score

Scott


----------

